# newbie 3rd week carving



## dzklrz (Feb 18, 2011)

I started chainsaw carving about 2 1/2-3 weeks ago and absolutley love it, chainsaw milling has taken a back seat for now. Here are a few that I have done.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice work! Looks like your a natural.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 19, 2011)

great work. Are you putting a finish on them to help with cracking? Milling still has a place in carving as you expand your work. I use the mill all the time for benches and cut through carvings like in my profile pic.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 23, 2011)

*Nice work*

Looking good! Very good variety for only 3 to 4 weeks carving . It looks like your eagle is made out of red/norway pine. If you can,try carving white pine it is much easier to carve and a little more stable as far as cracking. 

What area of the Badger State are you from? -ken


----------



## dzklrz (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone on the compliments, it is greatly appreciated. The Eagle is made from Hemlock. The 8 foot bear is red oak and the rest are made from white pine. Ken, I am located in Central WI
Thanks again


----------

